# Outstanding Lab Pups (FC x MH QAA)



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

FC Elmingo's Little Man x Western Sky's Mile High Club MH***

Hands down, this is the best breeding you will find in Utah. The Dam of this litter is a proven producer! Her first litter produced several derby pups as well as the 2014 National Flushing Amateur Upland Classic Champion at only 13 months old.

Don't be the person that spends thousands of dollars on hunting equipment only to go cheap on a dog that will end up having health problems and hunting issues later on. 
Litter of 9 puppies born on 5/15/16. Only 3 Males and 1 Female available. $1500 Each

Litter Pedigree: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/testbreedpedigree.asp?ID=10565

Zink, the sire of this litter, was bred by Marcy Wright and is one of the most well bred dogs you can find. Names like FC AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow, FC AFC Webshire's Honest Abe, 3xNFC FC AFC Candlewood's Tanks A Lot, and 2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC CFC Ebonstar Lean mac are within 3 generations. Zink is a fantastic looking dog with lights out marking ability and is incredible in the water. Zink made the derby list at only 15 months old and racked up an amazing 30 derby points in only 19 trials. He was the #8 derby dog in the entire nation in 2011! Zink went on to become QAA at only 2.5 yrs and later earned his FC.

Jet, the dam of this litter, is 50lbs of solid muscle, amazingly fast, and has been a dream to compete with. Easily trained, amazing duck dog, and extremely well mannered around the home. In limited trialing Jet took a 3rd place and a Reserve Jam in the only two derbies she competed in. Jet earned her first Master Pass at 23 months and continued on to go 6 for 6 in the Masters to earn her Master Hunter Title. Jet Qualified All Age in 2014 and had just started to compete in the AA stakes before I had to take a break from Field Trials to complete my Masters Degree.

This litter will produce genetically sound pups that are all EIC/CNM clear. They will come with dew claws removed and a 26 month hip and eye guarantee. These pups will not only be capable of competing at the highest levels but they will be the best dogs in the marsh or field when you go hunting.

Don't waste your hard earned money on a litter that has a few names in the pedigree and parent's that haven't proven themselves. These pups have proven parents and stacked pedigrees with over 5 Hall of Fame dogs in the first 5 generations!

Call or Text Camron @ 801-808-8011

*FC Elmingo's Little Man*
Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=46347
Registration#: SR64680301
DOB: 12-24-2009
Sire: FC AFC Wood River's Franchise
Dam: FTCH AFTCH Revilo's Red Hot Rumors
OFA Hips: LR-210894G56M-VPI (Good)
Eyes: Clear
EIC: Clear 
CNM: Clear

*Western Sky's Mile High Club MH ****
Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=51718
Registration#: SR57293502
DOB: 6/11/2009
OFA Hips: LR-198546E35F-VPI (EXCELLENT)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL55196F35-VPI (NORMAL)
Eye Cerf: LR-372880 (Normal)
EIC: LR-EIC1747/36F-VPI (CLEAR)
CNM: LR-CNM12-328-F-PIV (CLEAR)
CHIC #: 83511


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh man...Don't toss up a photo of adorable Lab pups with tons of hunt inside. Please! 

(Black? Yellow? Males? :mrgreen


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

All black litter. 3 Males and 1 Female available. Photos to come shortly!


----------

